
Fing Desktop 1.0: Network monitor and device scanner - tosh
https://www.fing.com/products/fing-desktop
======
hexadec
Seems great from an all in one perspective. Just wish you could automate some
of the reporting. It looks like they constantly scan the network and run ISP
upstream speedtests. They should put them together to report on over time
changes in speed or outages. Something simple like a heartbeat every minute,
if it is non-communicative for X heartbeats send an email notifying of an
outage. Same with speedtest results or new devices on the network.

It looks like a great option but very young compared to solutions like Netcut.
More like Nmap on steroids.

~~~
blacksmith_tb
This looks more similar to their Mobile apps (I use the Android version from
time to time). They do offer a CLI version[1] which might be closer to what
you're after.

1: [https://www.fing.com/products/development-
toolkit](https://www.fing.com/products/development-toolkit)

------
AdmiralAsshat
Couldn't tell at first whether I should pronounce it "fing" (rhymes with
"thing"), or "effing" (as in, "I hate this effing desktop!").

